# Is it "Yanlızlık" or "Yalnızlık"?



## Ramisadeh

In the dictionary they both have the definition of loneliness


----------



## PorFavorDama

Yalnızlık. 
The former one isn't correct. It's a typo.
_
Yalnızlık - Loneliness_ derives from the word "_Yalın_" with the derivational affix "*-ız*".
When the affix's added, a haplology occurs, hence the "ı" between the letters "l" and "n" gets eliminated.

Yalın+ız = Yal*ı*nız = Yalnız (Lonely) +*lık *affix, which gives the meaning of Loneliness = Yalnızlık (Loneliness)


----------



## Muttaki

Today's dictionaries also involve the wrong spellings. _Yanlız_ is a wrong spelling and/or pronunciation of _yalnız_. By today I mean since the letter change in Turkey.


----------



## uress

Doesn't come it from yalın? So it would be easy to remeber it and to spell it correctly, I think. 
Or at least, this is what I would expect especially from a dictionary.


----------



## Muttaki

Yeah, it comes from _yalın _most probably.


----------



## Ramisadeh

Thank you all, stay tuned for I have yet another question for you


----------



## bouquinistesofunderworld

For spelling errors you can use YAZIM KILAVUZU on 
TÜRK DİL KURUMU


----------



## ahocan

there is no word like *yanlızlık* in Turkish. That is all i can say. There is yanlız and yanlızca. And it means *only. *Yalnızlık means loneliness. You can check it in http://www.tdk.gov.tr


----------



## PorFavorDama

ahocan said:


> there is no word like *yanlızlık* in Turkish. That is all i can say. There is yanlız and yanlızca. And it means *only. *Yalnızlık means loneliness. You can check it in http://www.tdk.gov.tr



You completely conflict with yourself. It is "ya*L*nız" or "ya*L*nızca", derives from the word "Yalın". There is *not* such a word as "_yanlız_".

Yalnız TDK
Yalnızca TDK


----------

